# 3.5mm audio input cable for Allroad Bose headunits?



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I currently have a ipod adapter which replaces the cd changer controls. I would like to go to a standard 3.5mm input so I can use my phone and other devices. Any suggestions? 

I cant seem to find a for sure thing. There are female ipdod to 3.5 adapters but it looks like they are hit and miss compatibility wise. Also, how do I know if I have the symphony 1 or 2?


----------



## Black Golfin (Jan 7, 2004)

Symphony I


Symphony II


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

I have the iPod connector in mine, too. Previous owner must have been an Apple fan. I'm not, but rather than remove his adapter and replace the whole thing with something else, probably not cheap, I just added a 3.5mm to Apple adapter.

Enjoy.

http://www.gromaudio.com/store/accessories/


----------

